

Using Data to "Brute Force" Hard Problems in Vision and Graphics (Google TechTalk) - amichail
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8639996003880499413

======
amichail
SIGGRAPH 2007 paper and presentation here:

<http://graphics.cs.cmu.edu/projects/scene-completion/>

------
far33d
This was definitely the most interesting paper at siggraph this year.

------
ed
Anyone here working in this problem area?

